# Jr. Herd sires name



## RPC (Dec 11, 2011)

As many of you may know I am getting another buck from Roll Farm's and I need to think of a name. So my new bucks sire is EHCF Red Baron's Bullitt and his dam is E&S Farm Jazmine. His registered name will have to start with Roll Farm's. I want him to have a name that goes with atleast his sires. Here are some names that I have thought of does anyone like any of them? If so which ones.

Roll Farm's Smoking Gun

Roll Farm's Shot gun

Roll Farm's Caliber


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 11, 2011)

Roll's Farm Shot Gun is a good one.  If I were to make Rolls a gun she would be a shot gun or the name could be " Roll's Farm Shoots From the Hip", which she does alot, lol and so will the buck.


----------



## RPC (Dec 11, 2011)

hmmmmm he will shoot from the hip a bit.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2011)

Sol which one are you getting?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2011)

He's getting the trad boy w/ the moonspot on his neck.  The pics don't do him justice....


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 11, 2011)

Roll's Farm Caliber


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 11, 2011)

Roll Farm's Gunpowder?


----------



## daisychick (Dec 11, 2011)

I like Roll's Farm Caliber   You could call him "Cal" for short.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 11, 2011)

Rolls Farm's Trigger Happy (lol, so many jokes there)


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 11, 2011)

Rolls Farm's Hot Shot
Rolls Farm's Remington 
Rolls Farm's Gatling


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2011)

Roll Farms Primer   

Roll Farms gun slinger

Roll Farms Ammo

Roll Farms Rimfire

Roll Farms Centerfire

sorry retired Remington Arms employee here. I made ammunition, well primers from start to charged finish.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 12, 2011)

Roll Farm's Winchester?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 12, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I like Roll's Farm Caliber   You could call him "Cal" for short.


Ditto!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 12, 2011)

How about Roll Farms .45 caliber?  He is going to be a "big gun".  Or Roll Farms 1911?


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 12, 2011)

How about Roll Farms Pistol.  I won't bother to print what you can call him when he gets "buckheaded".


----------



## RPC (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok I have narrowed it down to 3; Caliber, buckshot, smoking gun.....Thanks for all of the suggestions but I like these best. After talking it over with the family and kids.


The winner is Caliber


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 12, 2011)

RPC said:
			
		

> Ok I have narrowed it down to 3; Caliber, buckshot, smoking gun.....Thanks for all of the suggestions but I like these best. After talking it over with the family and kids.
> 
> 
> The winner is Caliber


I like Caliber!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 13, 2011)

Rolls Farm's Bullseye


----------

